# Abdominal pain



## sssraj2007 (Jul 23, 2014)

One week back I had severe pain on my left side of stomach and also on the back at the same side. Later I vomited once. An ultrasound was done to check for kidney stone, but nothing was found. Because of the pain killers I had constipation and abdominal pain. While urinating I had abdominal pain but no burning. Urine test ruled out urinary infection. In blood test CBC was slightly higher, everything else normal. Ultrasound was done 3 times but nothing abnormal. 6 months back I had similar pain and CT scan was done to check for kidney stone but nothing detected. Doctors are of the opinion that if the stones are minute it won't be seen in scan. Will an MRI scan detect minute stones? My stomach is bloated and I have cramping pain. When I pass gas a little relief is there.


----------



## ymel (Sep 26, 2013)

I have pretty much the same symptoms. I have a general soreness (often quite severe) and bloating that never seems to go away. I have also had a weight gain, even though I haven't increased my calorie intake. I feel so bloated and go between diarrhea and sort of like constipation (I just can't pass a BM, it seems like it just won't move along...)


----------

